# What's your favourite Vampire movie?



## Tabitha (Oct 30, 2002)

Do you have one?  I think I love the vampire sub-genre quite a lot.  There aren't many that I have seen that I didn't like.  From the profound (Shadow of the Vampire) to the inane (Buffy the Vampire Slayer), I love em all.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 1, 2002)

Well, i've only seen three of those movies, probably the most well known - Interview With The Vampire, Buffy The Vampire Slayer movie and Blade. And i have to say they're all my favs! All for different reasons of course, they're all so different that i cant decide which one i should pick?! I love the Buffy one for even giving Joss the idea for BtVS and its general hilariousness and lines that you just have to laugh at, or Interview With The Vampire for giving us so many hotties in one movie, lol, only joking (*cough*) but its a classic for so many reasons i dont have time to write down, and Blade because it brought the vampire legend to the modern era (maybe Buffy the series did that too?),  Wesley Snipes looks hot in leather and its generally a cool, engaging movie.

I'm gonna pick Interview With The Vamp cos it was the first vamp movie i ever saw and it got me interested in the whole blood-sucker, creature of the night thing 

xxx


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 1, 2002)

According to http://us.imdb.com/Title?0103893 Whedon was responsible for the movie too.  I read somewhere recently that his concept for the movie was dragged off-course by the studio, but I am not sure where or what the real context of that statement was.

Interview with the Vampire was wonderful - don't forget it also gave us Kirsten Dunst!  She was amazing as the child vampire Claudia.

I just realised I forgot From Dusk Till Dawn.  Now that's another good one...


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah with George Clooney! I actually really like that movie  its funny in a freaky sort of way 

Yeah i think it was Joss's script but that whoever directed it etc massacred it. I actually loved the movie lol, the acting was so cheesy you had to love it 

xxx


----------



## sweetbabe (Nov 2, 2002)

interview with the vampire is deffinitly my fave  its veryyyyy good  :rolly2:


----------



## Krystal (Nov 3, 2002)

I vote for Interview with The Vampire, love it specially because I love all the Anne Rice's books and it was good to see my favorite vampire Lestat portray in a movie.   I haven't see Queen of The Dammed yet, probably this month. And my second favorite is not on the list but is John Carpenter's Vampires, totally love it specially because have one of my favorite actors in it, Thomas Ian Griffith.  And have to say my third favorite of the list would have to be Blade.  

Krystal


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 3, 2002)

//added John Carpenter's Vampires.


----------



## tabuno (Nov 5, 2002)

*1977 Television Version The Best*

PBS offered a 3-part Dracula version starring Louis Jourdan produced in 1977 that for me was the best vampire movie of all time because it followed Bram Stoker's novel closely and it had the feel, the period, the acting just right to evoke the true nature of Dracula.

Count Dracula (1977) (TV)     

Directed by
Philip Saville

Writing credits 
Gerald Savory (adaptation)
Bram Stoker (novel)

Genre: Horror (more) 

Plot Summary: For those familiar with Bram Stoker's novel, this adaptation follows the book quite closely in most respects... (more) 

User Comments: Memorable seventies BBC version (more) 

User Rating:  8.1/10 (94 votes)  

Credited cast:  
Louis Jourdan (I) ....  Count Dracula 
Frank Finlay ....  Abraham van Helsing 
Judi Bowker ....  Wilhelmina 'Mina' Westerna 
Susan Penhaligon ....  Lucy Westenra 
rest of cast listed alphabetically 
Richard Barnes (I) ....  Quincey P. Holmwood 
Mark Burns (I) ....  Dr. John Seward 
Susie Hickford ....  Vampire 
Bosco Hogan ....  Jonathan Harker 
Belinda Meuldijk ....  Vampire 
Ann Queensberry ....  Mrs. Westena 
George Raistrick ....  Bowles 
Jack Shepherd (I) ....  Renfield 
Sue Vanner ....  Vampire 
  (more) 

Runtime: USA:180 min 
Country: UK 
Language: English 
Color: Color


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 5, 2002)

Hmmmm.  Sounds interesting.  Never seen it myself (never heard of any of those people either), but it is always amazing how tv with a relatively small budget can knock the socks off all those 50+ million dollar movies.  
I was going to add in Salem's Lot as well, but I couldn't decide whether it was a movie or a mini-series.  I think the latter.

Speaking of the original Dracula story, I did actually manage to quite like Coppola's Dracula while at the same time recognising that it was a bit of a travesty... Go figure


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 9, 2002)

Tabitha whats that vampire spoof with (maybe) Leslie Neilson in it? I think its on sometime this week  but cant remember the name of it to look!

xxx


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *Tabitha whats that vampire spoof with (maybe) Leslie Neilson in it? I think its on sometime this week  but cant remember the name of it to look!
> 
> xxx *


This is bringing to mind "Repossessed" - but that is a spoof of The Exorcist, although it might have Vampire stuff in it too.  I can't think of a Leslie Neilson spoof...


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 9, 2002)

Well its definitely vampire-based, i'll have to look later 

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 14, 2002)

ok, i know it's cheesy, but you know i have to vote for buffy:rolly2:


----------



## tabuno (Nov 14, 2002)

*Buffy Because of the Movie or Television Series?*

Are you really saying that the movie, "Buffy:  The Vampire Slayer" really gets high ratings and not because it spawned the highly rated television series?


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 14, 2002)

Tabitha, i found the name of that movie! Dracula: Dead and Loving It! Hehe, i actually never ended up watching it cos i was distracted but i did check to see if it is Leslie Nielson, and it is. 

xxx


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2002)

Yeh!  I noticed a listing for it in the tv guide this week - didn't have enough spare time to give it a watch, but adverts are beginning to resurface and it was probably dire anyway


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Buffy Because of the Movie or Television Series?*



> _Originally posted by tabuno _
> *Are you really saying that the movie, "Buffy:  The Vampire Slayer" really gets high ratings and not because it spawned the highly rated television series? *



nope, sorry, i LOVE the movie.  not just because it spawned the show, but i love the movie itself.  you should have seen the dance i did when i found out they were going to turn the movie into a series.  i knew they would have to do the series differently than the movie, but i was still really excited.


i kind of liked dracula: dead and loving it.  it's one of the few leslie nielson movies i can sit all the way through.


----------



## tabuno (Nov 16, 2002)

*Avoided Seeing Buffy - The Movie*

I have to admit that I've never see Buffy:  The Vampire Slayer the movie because I've heard that it wasn't nearly as good as the television series.  I didn't want to be disappointed.  So now I'm confused.  Isn't true that most people, movie critics, audiences really didn't like the movie version that well?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2002)

I saw the Buffy movie not long after it came out - I liked it.  In the same way that I really liked Clueless, it was goofy, something a bit different (at the time), and fairly enjoyable.  Give it a watch if you get the chance Tabuno, you might like it more than you expect, just try not to make everything in the film fit with what has subsequently happened in the series.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 16, 2002)

Forget nearly _everything_ you know about the series when you watch the film, its a spoof, its dorky but its still great fun. If you have the same expectations you have for the series you'll be sadly disappointed cos they're totally different as far as i can remember.

(BTW Tabuno - movie critics rarely like anything )

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 17, 2002)

when they went to make the series after the movie, they kept the same basic idea: a teenage girl chosen to be the slayer and fight vampires.  they HAD to ditch the rest of the movie pretty much.  the movie was made in 1992, so  you can imagine the type of humor that was in it.   i mean, where talking about the year wayne's world was one of the top grossing movies of the year.  the movies really fun, and not meant to be taken seriously.  just don't go into it expecting it to be like the series.  once you watch the movie you KNOW why they had to change a lot about the characters and their personalities before they  made it a show.  it would have been like having cordelia (high school version) as the slayer.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 17, 2002)

Hehe, Cordy The Vampire Slayer. Although, on the actual show they do show us that Buffy _was_ a cheerleader and Cordy-esque character, just like in the movie - they did keep that in.

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 19, 2002)

yeah but could you imagine the whole show being like that?...


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 19, 2002)

No way lol, but it might be fun for one ep, like y'know, role-reversal  ohh fic idea, lol 

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 21, 2002)

:rolly2: 

ok, trying to get more back to the topic here.  i still haven't seen queen of the damned.  anyone know if it's any good?  i saw Aaliyah's other movie and she was amazing so i really want to see this one too.  there's just too many things i need to rent @ blockbuster:errrr:


----------



## Krystal (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> * i still haven't seen queen of the damned.  anyone know if it's any good? *



I see it recently, personally it wasn't one of my favorites but maybe is because after read the books I was expecting too much. I don't know.  But I think you should see it, although I continue to prefer Interview with The Vampire I have a good time watching QOD. It have its good moments.  So you should try it. 

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 5, 2002)

k, so next time i go rent i gotta get queen of the damned, spirit, and scream 3 for my roommate....


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2002)

I finally rented Queen of the Damned over the weekend, and I was terribly disappointed.  It seemed like half of a good movie, with nice visuals and an atmosphere that felt exactly the same as the books, but the story had been so ripped to shreds it was unrecognisable, and not accessible at all to someone new to the story.  The only reason I had a clue what was going on was because I have read and re-read the books again and again.  My flatmate was very confused....


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

hmmm, then i wonder how well i'll do without having read the books.....


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 6, 2002)

it could just be that my flatmate is easily confused 

QotD has very very little in common with Interview with the Vampire.  The character Armand, played by Antonio Banderas in the first movie, is in this one too - but you won't recognise any similarity, trust me.

I had read that Claudia Black (from Farscape) was in it - she has about 2 words of dialogue!  Very disappointing...


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 7, 2002)

i hate it when that happens.  you get all ecited looking forward to it, and then they're barely there.  it sucks.


----------



## angelle myst (Dec 7, 2002)

I just rented Blade 2 (and Minority Report) tonight, but without giving anything away is Blade 2 anything half-decent? 

xxx


----------



## Krystal (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> QotD has very very little in common with Interview with the Vampire.  The character Armand, played by Antonio Banderas in the first movie, is in this one too - but you won't recognise any similarity, trust me.



Yeah, definitely not the same Armand. And by the way he obviously didn't do much in the movie.  



> _Originally posted by Tabitha
> _
> I had read that Claudia Black (from Farscape) was in it - she has about 2 words of dialogue!  Very disappointing...



Another one that don't do much in the movie. It was good to see her, you could say ones go, there is Aeryn and there goes Aeryn.  

I think the character I must enjoy was Marius and have a good laugh with this version of Lestat. But as I say it wasn't the best. 

Krystal


----------



## Falcon Horus (May 27, 2004)

I voted Blade...(more or less because haven't seen much of the rest..well, did see Interview With A Vampire)...I thought Blade was pretty cool which reminds me that  I still have to see the second one.

But...where did Underworld (film by Len Wiseman, with Kate Beckinsale, Scott Speedman, Martin Sheen, ...) go? If that movie was in the poll I had surely voted for that one.

Greetz


----------



## Krystal (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Falcon Horus _
> *
> But...where did Underworld (film by Len Wiseman, with Kate Beckinsale, Scott Speedman, Martin Sheen, ...) go? If that movie was in the poll I had surely voted for that one.
> *


*

Underwold isn't in the poll because by the time this thread was make the movie doesn't exist. By the way, I'm looking forward to see it. The ads were just amazing. So you like it, how do you compare it with Blade? That definitely is one I have in my list of must see.  

Krystal *


----------



## Falcon Horus (May 30, 2004)

Well, Blade is solely about one halfbreed against bad vampires. Underworld is about Vampires versus Lycans...I don't know if I could compare them.

Vamires are portrayed differently in both films. In Underworld they are sophisticated and are driving the Lycans to the edge of extinction. It's about betrayal and love. Try visiting its website...it might learn you a bit.

www.entertheunderworld.com

Greetz


----------



## Highlander II (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *when they went to make the series after the movie, they kept the same basic idea: a teenage girl chosen to be the slayer and fight vampires.  they HAD to ditch the rest of the movie pretty much.  the movie was made in 1992, so  you can imagine the type of humor that was in it.   i mean, where talking about the year wayne's world was one of the top grossing movies of the year.  the movies really fun, and not meant to be taken seriously.  just don't go into it expecting it to be like the series.  once you watch the movie you KNOW why they had to change a lot about the characters and their personalities before they  made it a show.  it would have been like having cordelia (high school version) as the slayer. *




I know it's been a while - but just commenting on this b/c it's not entirely accurate... (I think E! did a special on the movie and Joss or something, some time back)

The movie was NEVER intended to be a spoof - the idiot producers insisted that it be changed b/c they didn't think Joss' original idea would ever work. They figured audiences would hate it. 

The movie was *supposed* to be serious - about the little blond girl being stalked in the night, who turns around and happens to be the one girl in all the world who can kick vampire butt.

But, the producers (the Kuzui/Kuzui ppl who still get their names attached to the show, though they have almost nothing to do with it) decided that Joss' idea would never work, so they made the movie campy -- which, btw, made it suck.



back on topic here ---

i don't really have a fave vampire movie --- 

didn't like Interview - the book was bad enough, the movie - *snore*

didn't really like Blade - but haven't seen all of it either - maybe one day --- 

BtVS - ugh - if only...

the Gary Oldman Dracula --- like that one, but not sure it's my fave --- 

don't think I've seen the others... 

so, no faves, at the moment


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 12, 2004)

Not to mention - "The Lost Boys" isn't even on the list -- how do you have a vampire movie list w/o it??


----------



## Steffi (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *Not to mention - "The Lost Boys" isn't even on the list -- how do you have a vampire movie list w/o it??  *



I agree how on earth could they NOT include Lost Boys, best of them all but Dusk Till Dawn was good too.

Interview with a Vampire?? after reading the book first, (which was brilliant) the film was awful.


----------



## immortalem (Feb 1, 2005)

Interview with a Vampire and Bram Stroker's Dracula are my favorite vampire films.


----------



## ray gower (Feb 1, 2005)

A list of vampire films without the definitive Dracula!

Out of Christopher Lee's seven outings, I would recommend these four in any vampire company

Count Dracula (1970) - Arguably the most accurate version of Bram Stoker's book
Dracula: Prince of Darkness (1966)- My personal favourite
Dracula (1958) - Some prefer this to the 1966 version
Dracula AD1972 - For those that like hip-comedy


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 6, 2005)

Interview with a vampire is my favourite


----------

